# What to feed my pregnant ND?



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

I just got a bred ND who has about two more weeks to go..I was wondering what I should be feeding her to make sure she gets the right amount. I've been giving a cup of grain twice a day with a little alfalfa..but that just doesn't sound like enough. This is our first ND, we raise nubians.... Also, I was going to pull her babies and bottle feed, how much should the babies get in their bottles?
Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know about bottle feeding but with that amount of grain and being just 2 weeks away from being due...you risk chance of the kids being growing too big for her to deliver easily.

With my does, they get alfalfa hay and only 1/2 cup of 18% 1x a day from about 3 weeks before delivery. I up the grain amount after delivery to support lactation as well as their condition.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with Liz...I do not feed alot of grain 3-4 weeks before delivery either (in fact they don't get alot of grain at all until they are in milk) ...they do get free choice mixed hay and about a 1/2 cup of feed in the evening (sweet feed mixed with black oil sunflower seeds).


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

:shocked: Oh goodness!!! Glad I asked!!! Thanks!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with what's been said  As for the bottle feeding amounts, the kids should get 12 oz at each feeding once they are a week old. If they can't drink 12 oz at a feeding, than they should be fed more often to make sure they get enough to eat  The first week they should be fed every 4 hours and can have as much as they want each feeding :greengrin:


----------

